# E se eu pudesse definir as minhas estações do ano como seriam ??



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2008 às 00:43)

Ora bem então vamos lá sonhar um pouco pessoal.

Tal como indica o nome do tópico gostava de saber como seriam as estações do ano á vossa maneira isto é como é que elas se deviam organizar que fenomenos deviam ocorrer em cada mês/epoca temperaturas médias etc.

Orá cá vai a minha selecção:

*De Janeiro a Abril*: Inverno cerrado chuva e mais chuva depressões muito vento e claro muita neve pelo menos nas terras médias/altas e por vezes descendo á cota 0.

*De Maio a Agosto (inicio):* seriam meses de calor com episodios esporadicos de trovoadas e frentes quentes.

*Setembro e Outubro:* seriam meses de trovoada cerrada onde por vezes se dariam trombas de agua, alguns tornados e granizo.

*Novembro e Dezembro:* seriam meses de frio seco por vezes com formação de gelo a nivel nacional nevoeiros persistentes por todo o dia e tambem claro muito sincelo e alguma chuva gelada que não fazia mal a ninguém.

Quanto a temperaturas bom como sou uma pessoa de extremos mas não muito longos ficaria nos limites entre -15ºC a 40ºC isto nos extremos na média anual penso que 10ºC seria agradávele saudável.

Aqui fica uma citação da Wikipédia acerta dos nossos extremos:´

"_O local considerado mais frio do país é a Serra da Estrela, que possui uma temperatura média anual de 7ºC nas partes mais elevadas. As temperaturas extremas de Portugal são de 47,3ºC, em Amareleja, freguesia do município de Moura, Alentejo, e -23ºC na Torre da Serra da Estrela, município de Seia, Distrito da Guarda._"


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2008 às 01:28)

Hum. Deixa cá pensar... Vou antes fazer uma descrição mensal!

E começando por Fevereiro (mês actual).

*Fevereiro e Março* = Pardos. Metade dos dias cheios de aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoada e granizo, e a outra metade dias soalheiros com cheiro a primavera.
*
Abril* = Águas mil! Depressões constantes vindas de oeste com muita chuva e vento, para que ficássemos com um bom armazenamento de água nas nossas barragens.
Precipitação> 300mm

*Maio e Junho*, como os dias já são grandes, as temperaturas já seriam quentinhas, com alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas, para quebrar de vez em quando a monotonia.

*Julho* = sol e calor! Não há nada melhor que um verão cheio de sol. E sem nortadas, para se poder dormir na praia sem se ficar coberto de areia  
Tmin=20ºC e Tmáx =33ºC.

*Agosto*: muito idêntico a Julho, mas com trovoadas sempre ao final da tarde. A precipitação até podia não ser muita, mas os relâmpagos e os trovões deveriam ser uma constante.

*Setembro:* fim do verão e inicio do Outono. Primeira quinzena muito sol e sem chuva, para o pessoal ir dar os últimos mergulhos e a segunda quinzena já bem mais fresca.

*Outubro e Novembro:* Um Outono tipicamente mediterrâneo com muita chuva trazida pelo vento forte de sul ou sudeste e muitas trovoadas. Temperaturas ainda amenas em Outubro. 

*Dezembro e Janeiro:* Nevoeiro em metade dos dias com neve à mistura. Sol e céu limpo na outra metade dos dias (para o pessoal poder tirar grandes fotos na neve).
Precipitação = 80mm por mês, e Tmáx=5ºC, Tmin=-5ºC.

Total de precipitação anual >1500mm.


----------



## psm (9 Fev 2008 às 08:57)

seria igual a uma pequena vila no noroeste da peninsula ibérica chamada MUGÍA

sonhar ainda não paga imposto.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2008 às 12:13)

Bom... se eu as podesse definir, portugal seria um país com clima de extremos!

Definições mensais:

*JANEIRO:* Mês bastante chuvoso com frequentes episódios de queda de neve e acumulação (1 metro no máximo) e nos dias de sol, geada permanente...
Dias de chuva: T. minima (em média): -6ºC e T. máxima (em média): 2ºC
Dias de sol: T. minima (em média): -10ºC e T. máxima (em média): de -3ºC a 5ºC

*FEVEREIRO:* Mês igualmente frio, mas menos chuvoso...
Dias de chuva: T. minima (em média): -5ºC e T. máxima (em média): 1ºC
Dias de sol: T. minima (em média): -8ºC e T. máxima (em média): 2ºC

*MARÇO:* A primavera chega e os episódios de neve e geada começam a ser menos frequentes, mas ainda assim existentes... O sol começa a predominar...
Dias de chuva: T. minima (em média): -1ºC e T. máxima (em média): 7ºC
Dias de sol: T. minima (em média): -4ºC e T. máxima (em média): 8ºC

*ABRIL:* Mês mais chuvoso que março, mas sem neve. Por vezes algum granizo e geada.
Dias de chuva: T. minima (em média): 4ºC e T. máxima (em média): 11ºC
Dias de sol: T. minima (em média): 0ºC e T. máxima (em média): 12ºC

*MAIO:* Mês com bastante sol e pouca chuva... Os dias aquecem...
Dias de chuva: T. minima (em média): 7ºC e T. máxma (em média): 14ºC
Dias de sol: T. minima (em média): 3ºC e T. máxima (em média): 16ºC

*JUNHO:* O verão chegou... Mês com muito sol e pouca chuva.
Dias de chuva: T. minima (em média): 11ºC e T. máxima (em média): 18ºC
Dias de sol: T. minima (em média): 7ºC e T. máxima (em média): 20ºC

*JULHO:* Dias de praia... muito sol! (vaga de "calor" no final do mês)
Dias de chuva (bastante reduzidos): T. minima (em média): 13ºC e T. maxima (em média): 19ºC
Dias de sol: T. minima (em média): 10ºC e T. máxima (em média): 24ºC

*AGOSTO:* Ainda predominam os dias de praia, mas começam a reduzir.
Dias de chuva: T. minima: (em média): 12ºC e T. máxima (em média): 17ºC
Dias de sol: T. minima (em média): 9ºC e T. máxima (em média): 22ºC

*SETEMBRO:* Os dias de chuva tornam-se frequentes com bastante trovoada.
Dias de chuva: T. minima (em média): 11ºC e T. máxima (em média): 17ºC
Dias de sol: T. minima (em média): 8ºC e T. máxima (em média): 21ºC

*OUTUBRO:* A chuva e o frio voltaram... os dias de geada tornam-se mais frequentes...
Dias de chuva: T. minima (em média): 8ºC e T. máxima (em média): 14ºC
Dias de sol: T. minima (em média): 5ºC e T. máxima (em média): 16ºC

*NOVEMBRO:* A chuva cai, por vezes com episódios de granizo e agua-neve... Os dias de sol são frios...
Dias de chuva: T. minima (em média): 3ºC e T. máxima (em média): 9ºC
Dias de sol: T. minima (em média): 1ºC e T. máxima (em média): 11ºC

*DEZEMBRO:* Chuva e neve preenchem os dias. Nevoeiro tambem é frequente.
Dias de chuva: T. minima (em média): -2ºC e T. máxima (em média): 2ºC
Dias de sol: T. minima (em média): -5ºC e T. máxima (em média): 2ºC

E é isto...


----------



## Minho (9 Fev 2008 às 12:17)

psm disse:


> seria igual a uma pequena vila no noroeste da peninsula ibérica chamada MUGÍA
> 
> sonhar ainda não paga imposto.



Ou Muxia como os amigos galegos lhe gostam de chamar? 

Eu definia as estações do ano iguais às do SE Canadense, chegava


----------



## iceworld (9 Fev 2008 às 12:38)

Eu invertia a corrente do Atlântico e pronto 
Ou desacelerar a corrente??


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Fev 2008 às 12:42)

boas

de dia sol e praia temp nos 35º  no final da tarde  a formação de nuvens de trovoada e de noite pum pum trovoada a montes  com a temp  nunca abaixo dos 20º

isto é que era um regalo para a vista, já para não falar das roupas que as meninas andavam 

abraços


----------



## Paulo H (9 Fev 2008 às 17:59)

Caros amigos, 

Para Castelo Branco desejo que ocorra "Bom Tempo" em todo o ano! 
Por "Bom Tempo" entendo tudo o que é normal para a época, eu explico: se o Inverno for seco, para mim é mau tempo. De igual
forma se o Verão for chuvoso chamo-lhe de mau tempo! É bom que ocorra o tempo ideal mas também que seja o normal para a 
época, desta forma, poderemos ter neve no Inverno, praia no Verão, um tempo favorável à agricultura e à bicharada em geral
residente e migratória. Castelo Branco, no Verão é constantemente devastado por incêndios no Pinhal, e por isso, gostaria que
a humidade relativa no Verão não baixasse dos 40% e sem ocorrência de vento para ajudar os nossos bombeiros e populações afectadas.

Então, seria assim:

Janeiro: Metade chuvoso. Metade frio e seco, atingindo-se mínimos históricos 
           de temperaturas numa onda de frio. (Tmín<-5ºC)
           Formação de geada e gelo. Possibilidade de nevoeiros prolongados.
           Ocorrência de 1 dia inteiro com sincelo (Tmáx<0ºC).
Temperaturas máximas: 5ºC a 10ºC
Temperaturas mínimas: -5ºC a 2ºC


Fevereiro: 3 semanas chuvoso, com ocorrência de 2 ou 3 dias de neve, 
              seguidos de alguns dias com ocorrência de geada ou gelo. 
Temperaturas máximas: 8ºC a 15ºC
Temperaturas mínimas: -2ºC a 5ºC


Março: 2 semanas de chuva com 1 dia de neve acabando em água-neve. 
          O resto do mês com temperaturas a subir, embora com algumas
          geadas fracas pela madrugada.
Temperaturas máximas: 12ºC a 19ºC
Temperaturas mínimas: 0ºC a 5ºC

Abril: Tempo de aguaceiros, com ocorrência de granizo. Ocorrência de últimas
        geadas fracas.
Temperaturas máximas: 15ºC a 20ºC
Temperaturas mínimas: 0ºC a 10ºC

Maio: Tempo de aguaceiros, com ocorrência de trovoada acompanhada por 
        rajadas de vento forte.
Temperaturas máximas: 20ºC a 25ºC
Temperaturas mínimas: 5ºC a 10ºC

Junho: 2 semanas com tempo instável, podendo ocorrer alguns aguaceiros e
          trovoadas. Temperaturas a subir até 35ºC.
HR>40% (para reduzir o risco de incendio)
Temperaturas máximas: 25ºC a 35ºC
Temperaturas mínimas: 10ºC a 15ºC

Julho: Tempo quente, onda de calor atingindo-se máximos históricos de
         temperatura máxima (Tmáx>43ºC). Noites com alguma brisa fresca, 
         pois torna-se difícil adormecer com as noites tropicais (Tmin>20ºC)!
HR>40% (para reduzir o risco de incendio)
Temperaturas máximas: 35ºC a 40ºC
Temperaturas mínimas: 15ºC a 19ºC

Agosto: Continuação de tempo quente, podendo ainda as temperaturas
           máximas ultrapassarem os 40ºC. Acentuação das brisas
           montanha ou nortadas, trazendo noites mais frescas.HR>40% (para 
           reduzir o risco de incendio)
Temperaturas máximas: 35ºC a 40ºC
Temperaturas mínimas: 14ºC a 18ºC

Setembro: 15 dias de tempo quente, com regresso da instabilidade com 
               possibilidade de algum aguaceiro acompanhado de trovoada.
Temperaturas máximas: 30ºC a 35ºC
Temperaturas mínimas: 12ºC a 16ºC

Outubro: 15dias de tempo seco com temperaturas diurnas entre 25º e 30ºC. 
             Regresso das 1as chuvas com algumas trovoadas e vento forte.
Temperaturas máximas: 25ºC a 30ºC
Temperaturas mínimas: 10ºC a 14ºC

Novembro: 15 dias com chuva moderada. Regresso das 1as geadas fracas.

Temperaturas máximas: 15ºC a 20ºC
Temperaturas mínimas: 0ºC a 10ºC

Dezembro: 15 dias chuvoso. Noites frias e secas com ocorrência de gelo ou 
               geada. Alguns nevoeiros persistentes.
Temperaturas máximas: 10ºC a 15ºC
Temperaturas mínimas: -2ºC a 5ºC

------------------------------------------------------------------

Clima de Castelo Branco: Temperado mediterrânico, de feição Continental. 

Caracterização: Frio e chuvoso no Inverno. Muito quente e seco no Verão. 
Nota: Nós costumamos dizer que Castelo Branco tem 3 estações: Inverno, Verão e a dos combóios!!  Restantes estações: Frio de manhã e quente de tarde.

Acontecimentos históricos: 

1 - "Verificou-se o tornado mais intenso de Portugal (um F3) em Castelo Branco, em 6 de Novembro de 1954, causando 5 mortos e 220 feridos e destruindo a estação meteorológica local." _in Wikipedia_
2 - Embora se tenham já registado importantes nevões, actualmente cai neve em média 2 a 3 vezes cada 10 anos.

Distrito de Castelo Branco: Altitudes compreendidas entre os 1991m fronteira com o distrito da Guarda (Serra da Estrela) e os 49m no Rio Tejo.

Serra da Estrela (2000m) a 45Km, Serra da Gardunha (1272m) a 22Km, Serra de Muradal (957m) a 26Km, Serra de Alveolos (1084m) a (34Km), Serra da Malcata (1072m) a 48Km, Serra do Açor (1418m), Serra do Perdigão...

Rios: Tejo a 15Km (fronteira com Espanha), 

Máximos históricos de Castelo Branco (386m): Tmáx = 44ºC / Tmín = -5ºC

Média de precipitação anual: 870 mm/m2

Altitude 362-487m

Latitude 39º46'N

------------------------------------------------------------------
Abraço a todos


----------



## psm (9 Fev 2008 às 21:15)

iceworld disse:


> Eu invertia a corrente do Atlântico
> 
> 
> tinha-se recuar entre os 6 eos 3.5 milhões de anos antes de fechar o istmo do panamá.teriamos um clima parecido com o japão, temperado a norte,subtropical a sul


----------



## Skizzo (10 Fev 2008 às 06:34)

sol e calor o ano todo 

com o mês de Agosto, claro, sendo o mais quente com temperaturas de 40-45ºC


----------



## abrantes (22 Mai 2008 às 23:54)

Poderia chover sempre que eu fosse dormir,..fazer sol sempre que eu fosse a praia,..


----------

